#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Back off procedures & BP stuck pipe manual

## oileruis

For those well site engineers



WEATHERFORD Back Off Manual
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BP Stuck pipe manual
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

More uploads later..}

RegardsSee More: Back off procedures & BP stuck pipe manual

----------


## arturo82

this is nice

thnks

----------


## rigjoker

Thank you oileruis!

++very good++

----------


## Karl Eiriksson

Could you rpost the link to the back off proceedure by Weatherford?
Thanks in advance
Karl

----------


## samuel_zulkhifly

yes, the wheatherford one is not exist...could you re upload again? 
thank you

----------


## ahmed abou zena

hey weatherford not exist if you can upload it again 
amohsean@gmail.com

----------


## petroman44

thank a ton bro!!!

----------


## brahimax19

dead link   :Frown:

----------

